# how to set mt bow up for 3d



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Im joining a 3d league and was woundering if my mathews z7 with my hunting set up will work, i shoot with a qad drop away rest hha single pin sight but yrds is adjustable to 60 yrds, gold tip 55/75 arrows. any suggestion?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

really depends on what you are looking to get out of the league, I shoot my exact hunting setup for league because I'm only using the league to practice during the winter for hunting

If you are going to get into solely competition 3d then there might be other stuff to look into but if you are doing the league solely to practice, have fun competition, etc then your setup will be fine


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Agree with Atchinson..

Also practice your yard estimating...


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> Agree with Atchinson..
> 
> Also practice your yard estimating...


Forgot about the estimating thing, that's the biggest gain in the league in my opinion since a lot of the 12 rings aren't necessarily exactly where I'd aim on an animal....:lol:


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah not to sure how far it going to go, but when i start something i usally get really into it, the only thing im really woundering is if i should change my stabilizer i see all these guys in leagues shooting really long ones, and maybe an arrow change


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Atchison said:


> Forgot about the estimating thing, that's the biggest gain in the league in my opinion since a lot of the 12 rings aren't necessarily exactly where I'd aim on an animal....:lol:



im pretty good at that already practiced that alot last year


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

joe66 said:


> yeah not to sure how far it going to go, but when i start something i usally get really into it, the only thing im really woundering is if i should change my stabilizer i see all these guys in leagues shooting really long ones, and maybe an arrow change


Are there different classes? 
example bowhunter class no adjustable sights and no stabs over certain length???
Or is it just run what ya brung


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

sbooy42 said:


> Are there different classes?
> example bowhunter class no adjustable sights and no stabs over certain length???
> Or is it just run what ya brung



not sure im meeting with the guy that runs it saturday after work so i will see the rules then


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Joe, I think you'll find out that a lot of the guys in the league will probably be using their hunting rig like you've got (that's what I do too). A lot of people use the the leagues as practice for hunting like Atchison said. Even though 75-80% of the shots are from the ground which isn't really typical hunting situation, it's great for yardage estimation. The folks with the long stabs, adjustable sights and bright red and blue bows are your more serious competition target shooters.....that gets into a whole different class of shooters.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd shoot my hunting set up too. If you did want to change something then I would change arrows. Get some fat arrows and you'll cut a couple more lines that way


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Silver Panner said:


> I'd shoot my hunting set up too. If you did want to change something then I would change arrows. Get some fat arrows and you'll cut a couple more lines that way



yea i wemt to vans today and they told me the same thing about arrows


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

a lot of what I would do would be dictated by the league rules and the range. 

The league rules may have open and hunter classes...no biggie really. with your current set up, drop some arrow weight just to cover the mistakes in yardage estimation.

Open...get out your check book and go nuts basically. 


The fatter arrows will buy you a few points, but not as many as you would think. I personally run with a happy medium 3Ding and go with the mid size diameter (currently Victory VX22 HV).

When I say range:

Some club courses you could run your current set up in the open class and compete. What I am refering to, is some ranges are 18 to 25 yard shots. With the Z7, and the speed it produces them distances don't warrant the 100 bucks on lighter arrows and other debri.


----------

